# Tonspur an Video anpassen!?



## Brathahn (15. März 2007)

Hi,
ich bin ein Dragonball Freak und hab natürlich alle Episoden.
Nun hab ich auch so eine Unvut Edition heißt alle folge uncut.
Nun wollt ich von meinen Selbst aufgenommenen Folgen die Tonspur nehmen und diese hinter dem Bildmaterial legen.gesagt probiert doch ich bekomm es net hin -.-
dann dachte ich mir vielleicht ist die framerate anders,aber das istauch nicht der fall
kennt ihr vielleicht ein programm mit dem ich die tonspur "strecken kann" oder habt ihr eine idee wie ich das anders machen könnte?


Danke 
Brathahn


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (15. März 2007)

Die Tonspur zu strecken ist nicht der richtige Weg, den meiner Erfahrung nach, ist es nicht die Tonspur die ungleichmäßig ist, sondern die Video Frames. Von daher musst die Anzahl der Bilder pro Sekunde, die wiedergegeben werden sollen (FPS) auf die Länge der Audiospur berechnen. Ist nicht schwer. 
Virtualdub bietet Dir sogar einen automatische Korrektur an. VDub->Menu->Video->Source rate adjustment->Change so video and audio match
Oder Du manipulierst den Video-Header von Hand...


----------



## Brathahn (15. März 2007)

Naja das problem ist nur das ich dann auch die japanische und englische tonspur anpassen muss.
Und andere Leute haben das ja auch hinbekommen.Also muss es noch eine andere Möglichkeit geben...
kennt die jemand!?


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (16. März 2007)

Ich bin zwar kein Crack in Sachen Video- & Audiobearbeitung. Aber ich komm täglich mit diesen Medien in Sachen Aufnahme und Manipulation in Berührung. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Audiospuren unterschiedlich lang sind. Wenn doch, dann kann es sein, dass die Spuren unterschiedliche Offsets haben. Du redest auf einmal von unterschiedlichen Tonspuren. Für einen Film? Soll das eine DVD werden?  Gäbe es da keine Möglichkeit unterschiedliche Offsets für die Spuren zu definieren? Wenn nicht, kannst ja die Offsets auch direkt in den Audiospuren einstellen. Also die Stille am Anfang vergrößern/verringern...


----------



## DJ Dicker (25. Oktober 2009)

Habe ich schon erledigt


----------



## DJ Dicker (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ich habe hier eine Frage und zwar habe ich hier eine DVD von der USA mit RC1 kann ich da die Source nehmen und dann die Deutsche Tonspur draufsetzen oder muss ich den komplett neu Encoden das er Pal ist ich bitte um deine Hilfe Danke dir im Voraus

Und wie Wandele ich eine 25 FPS zu 23,97 in NTSC ich danke ihnen im Voraus


----------

